# Building a pool with no planning permission?



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone who understands the processes or has experience with building a pool with no planning permission please pm me to discuss. 

I would greatly appreciate it. 

thank you 

Jason


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jasonac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone who understands the processes or has experience with building a pool with no planning permission please pm me to discuss.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure forum rules allow discussion of how to do things illegally. Although PMs might be different

Your question will really depend on having experience in your local vicinity, as each area does differ. You don’t need permissions for an above ground pool


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I have sent a pm which may clarify the subject 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Not worth it IMHO. Pools,are very visible and sooner or later it will show up somehow and you'll get fined and/ or told to fill it in. A lot of restrictions are to do with water usage - basically there ain't enough to go around, so individual pools are seen as a waste of a valuable resource. If you want water, go north.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, they show up on satellite pics and they fly drones over now looking for just this type of thing.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm struggling with this. Why on earth would anyone set out to build anything knowing it was illegal, when all it would take is one complaint from a neighbour/passer-by/inspection from the local council to have the work reversed. You'd have the cost of building it, filling it back in and maybe fines on top of it all. Surely applying for planning permission would be the right way to go, or as stated, build a pool above ground and no planning permission is required. Just seems mad to me, but hey each to their own.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

fhanrah said:


> I'm struggling with this. Why on earth would anyone set out to build anything knowing it was illegal, when all it would take is one complaint from a neighbour/passer-by/inspection from the local council to have the work reversed. You'd have the cost of building it, filling it back in and maybe fines on top of it all. Surely applying for planning permission would be the right way to go, or as stated, build a pool above ground and no planning permission is required. Just seems mad to me, but hey each to their own.



Hola 


You assume that planning permission can be applied for; unfortunately this is not always the case. In an ideal world I would agree with you; unfortunately this is not an ideal world and Spain is like the Wild West in some areas. 

Davexf


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

I am lead to believe that an above ground, non-permanent structure pool, does not require planning permission


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pazcat said:


> Yep, they show up on satellite pics and they fly drones over now looking for just this type of thing.


Yes, drones and satellite imaging - with software that compares before and after. Stupid to think you can get away with it.


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. It’s was great to see people’s take on it. FTR we don’t own a property in Spain with/without planning permission. We are on the look out and wanted to understand the complications with properties in Spain. Thank you again


----------

